# Comment consulter l'utilisation volume internet



## Eby (16 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Me revoilà après une longue absence.

Je ne sais pas si je poste à la bonne rubrique? Et je n'utilise surement pas les bons termes, j'espère que vous me comprendrez. :rose:

Je voudrais savoir s'il y a moyen de consulter le volume internet utilisé par mois sur le mac? 

J'ai aucune idée du volume que j'utilise et comme je suis entrain de réfléchir à éventuellement changer de fournisseur internet je voudrais savoir quelle est le volume dont j'ai besoin et si par conséquence je peux me contenter d'une offre avec un volume moindre. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Eby (17 Mai 2008)

Coucou,

Je crains qu'avec mon manque de vocabulaire informatique ma question n'a pas pu être comprise. :rose:

En fait par exemple j'ai actuellement droit à 500M de volume/trafic. Si je les dépasse je dois payer un supplément. Je n'ai jamais du payer de supplément donc je suppose que je ne dépasse pas les 500M. Je voudrais donc savoir quelle est ma consommation exacte par mois. Est-ce que l'une ou l'autre application sur le mac permet de voir cela?


----------



## Eby (18 Mai 2008)

UP!


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Mai 2008)

Salut !

Je voulais savoir tu es sur quel FAI (opérateur internet ) ?


----------



## Eby (18 Mai 2008)

Coucou Pharmacos, je suis chez Voo, un opérateur belge (via câble). 
Penses-tu qu'il y a un endroit sur le mac où je pourrais voir cette information?


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir

Ce type d'information n'est accessible qu'indirectement sur le Mac, et éventuellement sur le modem-routeur qui permet la connexion au réseau, sous la forme du volume de données et/ou du nombre de paquets échangés.

On trouve notamment cette information sur le Mac dans le _Moniteur d'activité_ et l'_Utilitaire réseau_ (sous Tiger, en tout cas ; sous Leopard, c'est peut-être ailleurs).

Pour connaître le trafic mensuel moyen correspondant, il faut connaître également la durée pendant laquelle le comptage des paquets a été effectué. Cela correspond généralement au temps  pendant lequel l'appareil a été connecté au réseau depuis qu'il a été rallumé la dernière fois.


Pour une information plus directe et précise, il faut se reporter aux statistiques que son FAI fournit généralement, ou bien utiliser un logiciel spécifique (il doit en exister quelques-uns sur Internet).


----------



## Eby (18 Mai 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour les informations. 

Hélas mon FAI ne donne aucune information.

J'ai bien trouvé l'Utilitaire réseau par contre je n'ai pas bien compris comment faire pour trouver la moyenne de l'utilisation mensuelle.


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Mai 2008)

Eby a dit:


> je n'ai pas bien compris comment faire pour trouver la moyenne de l'utilisation mensuelle.


Il faut diviser le volume échangé par le temps d'utilisation, puis le rapporter à une durée mensuelle.

Par exemple, je note chez moi que mon Mac est allumé depuis 72 heures sans interruption, et que mes compteurs indiquent 253006 paquets entrants (soit 322,87 Mo) et 155996 paquets sortants (soit 12,70 Mo).

En fait, il est préférable de prendre une durée représentative, multiple de 24 heures, voire d'une semaine, de manière à retenir l'intégralité d'une période d'utilisation vraiment représentative.

Admettons que ces 72 heures représentent bien mon activité sur Internet, en semaine comme en week-end... mon trafic mensuel moyen serait donc de:(322,87Mo / 72h) x 24h x 30j = *3228,7 *Mo/mois en réception
(12,70Mo / 72h) x 24h x 30j = *127* Mo/mois en émission​


----------



## Eby (18 Mai 2008)

Oh super, merci beaucoup. Je vais pouvoir avoir une idée de ma consommation alors.

Une dernière question comment trouve-t-on l'équivalence en Mo comme tu l'as fais?


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Mai 2008)

Eby a dit:


> Une dernière question comment trouve-t-on l'équivalence en Mo comme tu l'as fais?


Pour le coup, je ne me suis pas cassé la tête à faire la conversion. Les deux informations (nombre de paquets et volume de données) sont disponibles en clair dans le _Moniteur d'activité_.


----------



## Eby (18 Mai 2008)

Oh, en fait j'ai trouvé l'utilitaire réseau avec spotligth, mais moi je n'ai pas la conversion. Est-ce que le moniteur d'activité est encore autre chose et donc ailleurs?


----------



## Eby (18 Mai 2008)

Ok je viens de trouver le moniteur d'activité. 
Un tout grand merci pour ton aide!


----------



## christphe (19 Mai 2008)

Bonjour
j'avais posé une question semblable il y a pas longtemps.
On m'avait conseillé netbarrier ,qui est un logiciel de protection du mac (parefeu antispyware stoplist etc)
Netbarrier comptabilise aussi le nombre de Mo entrant et sortant de ton mac à chaque remise a zéro du compteur. Tu peux donc comptabiliser sur autant de jours que tu veux ,meme en éteignant ton ordinateur. Il y a une version d'essai gratuite pour 30jours.
Je l'ai installé ,et ,quelque chose me semble bizarre dans ma consommation , surtout après avoir vu les chiffres de PA5CAL.
J'ai un upload très élevé. Sur 3 jours ,j'ai un peu pres 150mo en connection entrante et 50mo en sortante. C'et que du surf. Ou est l'anomalie !  Chez toi ou chez moi PA5CAL


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Mai 2008)

Effectivement, le ratio entre le volume entrant et le volume sortant me paraît assez surprenant s'il ne s'agit que de surfer.

Les échanges se font dans ce cas avec un ratio d'environ 1/30 (upload/download). Le plus souvent, une requête TCP/IP de 52 octets est envoyée, et un paquet de données de 1492 octets (taille provenant du MTU de PPoE sur l'ADSL) est reçu en réponse. On retrouve d'ailleurs également ce ratio au niveau des réseaux ATM des FAI.

Attention, je ne donne là qu'un ordre de grandeur. Je n'entrerai pas dans le détail, mais la valeur réelle n'est pas exactement celle-là.


On s'éloigne de ce ratio lorsque l'utilisateur ou le Mac envoient normalement des données volumineuses vers des sites extérieurs (e-mails, upload FTP, .mac, ...) ou locaux (TimeMachine), ou lorsque l'ordinateur sert également de serveur (web, FTP, VNC, ...).

Si toutefois tu ne te trouvais pas dans l'un des cas cités, j'entrevois les possibilités suivantes :
- les volumes indiqués sont erronés, soit parce que la taille donnée correspond à une conversion malheureuse entre le nombre de paquets et le volume correspondant (les paquets envoyés sont beaucoup plus petits que ceux reçus), soit parce que tu as mal lu (on devrait trouver 1500Mo/50Mo ou 150Mo/5Mo au lieu de 150Mo/50Mo) ;
- la configuration de ton système (logiciel+matériel+réseau local) a été réglée pour envoyer des paquets de taille minimale très importante, aux alentours de 500 octets (normalement c'est dix fois moins) ;
- ton Mac a été placé sous surveillance (VNC ou Remote Desktop en activité, cheval de Troie)...


----------



## Eby (19 Mai 2008)

Coucou Pascal, j'avoue ne pas avoir compris grand chose à on explication, je ne suis pas assez calée en informatique pour ça. :rose:

Ce qui m'a par contre alerté c'est le cheval de Troie! Je croyais qu'on était tranquille pour ça avec nos mac. Personnellement je n'utilise aucun anti-virus! 

J'ai une autre question bête. Je pense que le volume dans les offres des FAI sont donné en MB. Combien de Mo font 1 MB? :rose:

Coucou Christphe, merci pour l'info concernant le Netbarrier. J'essayerai peut être de le prendre pour la période d'essai afin de pouvoir comptabiliser sur un mois (ça donnera une moyenne plus proche de la réalité que sur un ou deux jours).


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Mai 2008)

Mes remarques ne concernaient que le cas de christphe, pour lequel je n'ai voulu négliger aucune possibilité, même si la dernière était assez improbable.





Eby a dit:


> Ce qui m'a par contre alerté c'est le cheval de Troie! Je croyais qu'on était tranquille pour ça avec nos mac. Personnellement je n'utilise aucun anti-virus!


Les virus sont une chose, les chevaux de Trois en sont une autre. Dans la première catégorie, à part les macro-virus qui se propagent via les applications Microsoft (MS Word notamment), on n'a pas vu passer grand chose pour l'instant.

Mais concernant la seconde catégorie, il est tout-à-fait possible que, par excès de confiance, l'utilisateur télécharge et installe de sa propre volonté un logiciel louche qui, en cours d'utilisation, communique silencieusement des informations via Internet à un site extérieur. Il faut faire attention aux logiciels qu'on récupère, et ne pas lancer n'importe quoi.

Un visiteur malintentionné ayant accès à la machine peut également venir installer manuellement ce type de logiciel dessus.

Dans une entreprise, le service informatique peut même venir tout simplement activer Apple Remote Desktop sur le Mac afin de vérifier à distance ce qui s'y passe, notamment lorsque le patron a le dos tourné...


Eby a dit:


> J'ai une autre question bête. Je pense que le volume dans les offres des FAI sont donné en MB. Combien de Mo font 1 MB?


Le "B" majuscule signifie "Byte" en anglais, c'est-à-dire "octet" en français (alors que le "b" minuscule veut dire "bit").

1 MB, c'est donc 1 Mo (un méga-octet, soit 1048576 octets).

À ne pas confondre avec 1 Mb, c'est-à-dire un méga-bit, soit 128 Ko (voire même seulement 100 Ko, lorsque par exemple des bits de synchronisation sont rajoutés lors d'une transmission).


----------



## Eby (19 Mai 2008)

Oups, je savais bien que ma question était bête! Eh bien tous ça est bien compliqué pour le commun des mortels, lol.

Si tu en as le temps pourrais-tu mettre toutes ces différentes mesure dans l'ordre, du plus grand au plus petit? J'ai bien compris pour les Mo=MB. Par contre je ne sais pas où se situent les Ko, Mb, GB.


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Mai 2008)

Du plus petit au plus grand:
	
	



```
[COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"]
[COLOR="DarkRed"] 1 b                       = 1 bit[/COLOR]
 1 B ( = 1 Byte )          = 8 bits             = 1 octet
[COLOR="DarkRed"]1 Kb        = 1 kilo-bit   = 1024 bits          = 128 octets[/COLOR]
1 KB = 1 Ko = 1 kilo-octet = 8192 bits          = 1024 octets
[COLOR="DarkRed"]1 Mb        = 1 méga-bit   = 1048576 bits       = 131072 octets       = 128 Ko[/COLOR]
1 MB = 1 Mo = 1 méga-octet = 8388608 bits       = 1048576 octets
[COLOR="DarkRed"]1 Gb        = 1 giga-bit   = 1073741824 bits    = 134217728 octets    = 128 Mo[/COLOR]
1 GB = 1 Go = 1 giga-octet = 8589934592 bits    = 1073741824 octets
[COLOR="DarkRed"]1 Tb        = 1 téra-bit   = 1099511627776 bits = 137438953472 octets = 128 Go[/COLOR]
1 TB = 1 To = 1 téra-octet = 8796093022208 bits = 1099511627776 octets[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Eby (19 Mai 2008)

Wouawwww un tout grand merci à toi. Il est génial ce tableau!


----------



## christphe (20 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Effectivement, le ratio entre le volume entrant et le volume sortant me paraît assez surprenant s'il ne s'agit que de surfer.
> 
> Les échanges se font dans ce cas avec un ratio d'environ 1/30 (upload/download). Le plus souvent, une requête TCP/IP de 52 octets est envoyée, et un paquet de données de 1492 octets (taille provenant du MTU de PPoE sur l'ADSL) est reçu en réponse. On retrouve d'ailleurs également ce ratio au niveau des réseaux ATM des FAI.
> 
> ...



Bonjour
ce soir je regarde le moniteur d'activité , Il me donne 
paquets entrants 15604         données reçues 1,47 Mo
paquets sortants  25647         données envoyées 8,56 Mo
je ne sais pas  combien de temps cela couvre. Tu dis depuis que l'ordinateur est allumés?
En tout cas c'est de plus en plus abérant.  L'entrant est bien superieur au sortant.
Je suis chez moi sur un modem 56k. Airport est activé sur mon ordi pour que mon fils se connecte avec son mac book de temps en temps. (ce qui est rare en ce moment parcequ'il revise)
j'ai la protection antitroyens d'activée sur Netbarrier et les protections diverses contre les intrusions avec mise en stoplist pendant 1heure. Par contre je n'ai pas activé le firewall . 
Sur le moniteur d'activité , dans données envoyées par seconde , j'ai 170 octets qui  sortent toutes  les 3 ou 4 secondes. , et de temps en temps un peu plus.
Depuis que je tape cette reponse mon compteur est passé 1,48 Mo en donnés reçues et 8,66Mo en données envoyees. Soit 10 fois plus d'envois que de récéption.
Sur Netbarrier depuis 3 ou 4 jours , je suis a 181Mo en connection entrante et 79Mo en sortante.
Sur netbarrier je peux afficher de multiples compteurs (web ,mail ,remote dextop,ftp hotline etc). Le plus gros c'est web avec 161Mo entrants et 43mo sortants.il y a quelques Mo dans mail,et dans le compteur "autre" 14 Mo entrant et 35 Mo sortant. Et la pas moyen de savoir ce que c'est !

je n'ai pas fait d'erreur de lecture
Bonne nuit si tu n'es pas couché


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Mai 2008)

C'est vraiment surprenant en effet...

Est-ce que TimeMachine est activé ?


_Dans l'attente, bonne nuit à toi aussi :sleep: ._


----------



## christphe (20 Mai 2008)

je n'ai pas activé Timemachine ,et je n'ai pas de disque externe. je suis en 10.5.2 sur un imac alu 20pouces.


----------



## Eby (21 Mai 2008)

Me revoilà à nouveau.

J'ai regardé sur le moniteur d'activité pour une journée entière. Voilà ce que ça met:

Données reçues = 268 Mo
Données envoyées = 32,01Mo

Est-ce que cela vous parait normal?

Car si je fais x 30 je dépasse largement les 500Mo (sur leur site ils mettent 500M je suppose que c'est Mo) de mon abonnement et je ne paye jamais de suppléments.


----------



## christphe (22 Mai 2008)

bonjour
Moi je doute de l'efficacité du moniteur d'activité pour mesurer le echanges internet ,du moins chez moi.
Je viens de faire un test que tu peux reproduire facilement.
N'ouvre que mail et le moniteur d'activité ,et envois  un mail (a toi meme par exemple) avec une piece jointe (photo ou autre) ,assez lourde . je dis assez lourde ,pour que tu es le temps de regarder ce qui se passe sur les compteurs du moniteur. Chez moi ,rien ne bouge ,le moniteur n'enregistre rien!!!!!
Par contre j'ai une autre petite aplication : "Menumeters" qui s'installe dans le menu en haut a drioite de ton mac ,avec l'horloge ,et qui elle me donne le trafic entrant et sortant.(en temps reel et cumulé depuis ta derniere connection).
Tu peux la trouver par google ou je peux te l'envoyer ,elle ne pese pas lourd.


----------



## christphe (22 Mai 2008)

En fait le moniteur d'activité , chez moi mesure l'activité airport du mac et peut etre l'activité ethernet . Etant en modem usb 56k , j'ai l'impression qu'il ne le voit pas. 
Sinon avec Menumeters , depuis que je suis connecté (environ 2h15mn)j'ai consommé:
2,1 Mo en sortant
7,8 Mo en entrant
c'est peu ,mais je suis en 56k et je n'ai pas visionné beaucoup de pages sur internet.
Avec netbarrier x5 j'ai differents compteurs avec des resultats bizarres. les chiffres sont sur 5jours

compteur web : entrant 213Mo  sortant 100Mo (beaucoup trop de sortie ,c'est louche)
compteur mail :entrant  9 Mo      sortant 2,7mo
DNS                :entrant 1,6 Mo    sortant 65Mo   (ça j'ai pas compris ce que c'etait)
autres             :entrant 18 Mo     sortant 45Mo   (airport et ethernet donc c'est le reseau interne)


----------



## Eby (22 Mai 2008)

Coucou Cristphe,

Merci pour ton aide. Je viens d'installer Menumeters. 

Par contre je remarque que même quand je ferme toutes les applications (mail, firefox, etc) il affiche des donnée entrantes est-ce que cela est normal? 

Je vois qu'avec le Netbarrier tu as pour 5 jours 213 Mo entrant, donc en 10 jours tu dépasse les 500Mo. 

C'est que je ne comprends pas (car je pense que j'aurais des résultats similaires) si mon abonnement fait 500Mo dans ce cas je devrais payer plein de suppléments! Comme ce n'est pas le cas je suppose qu'en réalité je consomme moins que 500Mo par mois. Je n'y comprends rien! :mouais:


----------



## christphe (22 Mai 2008)

je regarderais ce soir la consomation menumeters avec toutes les aplications fermées.
Tu as vu que lorsque tu clic sur les données de menumeters (en haut a droite) tu as toute une liste d'informations suplémentaires qui se déroule.
Pour ton problème ,il faudrait trouver des utilisteurs du meme forfait que toi ,soit sur macgeneration soit sur un autre forum pas spécifiquement mac.
Christophe.


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Mai 2008)

Oui, il faudrait vérifier, parce que le volume de données sortantes me paraît vraiment énorme comparé au volume de données entrantes.

Et puis comme dit Eby, à ce train-là, il devrait payer des suppléments exorbitants tous les mois...

Il doit y avoir un soucis dans le mode de comptage du logiciel, soit qu'il comptabilise des données qui ne correspondent pas à une réelle transmission vers l'extérieur, soit qu'il ne prenne pas en compte la taille effective des paquets envoyés.

Sinon, il est tout-à-fait normal d'avoir toujours un peu d'activité réseau, même lorsque toutes les applications sont fermées, parce que le réseau s'auto-entretient (vérification régulière de la configuration environnante, mise à jour périodique des paramètres, ...). Le volume échangé doit toutefois rester assez réduit (quelques Ko par heure maximum).


----------



## Eby (22 Mai 2008)

Merci Pascal, donc l'activité avec les applications fermées est normal.

Par contre je suis comme Cristphe (bon pas au niveau des sortant), les données entrantes sont vraiment très élevées. Je devrais donc payer aussi des sommes exorbitantes. C'est quand même étrange!


----------



## christphe (22 Mai 2008)

excusez moi ,mais moi je ne suis pas limité en quantité. je suis en illimité avec un modem 56k.
Par contre le sujet m'interesse et j'essaye de faire une estimation car j'envisage de prendre un forfait satellite bidirectionel (nordnet ou viveole)


----------



## Eby (22 Mai 2008)

Oui moi aussi c'est pour pouvoir faire une estimation afin de savoir quelles sont les offre FAI intéressantes pour moi. Mais là avec ce que donne les résultats Menumeters il semble que j'ai une consommation super élevée! 

Pour aujourd'hui je suis déjà à 56,9Mo donc x 30 = 1707 Mo!  Je ne comprends pas. :afraid:


----------

